# My shrimpies



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of my rcs tank. if you look closely in certain pictures you can see babies which have been born to an unseen mommy hiding somewhere.

full tank









zoomed view
























bottom of tank








juvenile (in between far right red leaf and green leaf behind the algae dots)








baby


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are nice pics, but the computer i'm on, the graphics card is shot, the shrimp look electric blue. I'll fire up another computer later, and see what colour they really are.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

GPU is for output in this case, your's look a beauty red Steve.

AWESOME dude!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Chris, This is my old computer. I built it from spare parts 5 yrs ago. 1 ghz processor, built in graphic card, and 512mb of mis matched RAM. Shared RAM that is. I use it for monitoring email, word processing, and surfing , sometimes. I forgot, the funny part. It is hooked up to a 29" HD monitor

I am looking forward to seeing their pics later


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank, Nice cherries


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i just found a better shot of the babies.. they are the same size as a snail at the bottom of screen.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots on the shrimplets. 

It is always good to see baby shrimps out in the open minding their own business. It won't be long that you will see a "red carpet".


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank and great pictures.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimpgirl said:


> Beautiful tank and great pictures.


not as nice as yours!!! my tank is just a mishmash at the moment, but with the apparent one a day deaths i do'nt want to do too much.. i've lost 10 over the past 3 weeks, only one every so often. VERY ANNOYING.. but the water must be good since the rest are breeding!.

love to see pictures of yours!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no! Sorry to hear. Assuming then that your GH/KH/ph are good? What are you feeding them?


----------

